# Tom-Tec DVD Player resetten?



## ElFunghi (4. März 2006)

Hi,
Vielleicht kennen von Euch einige Das Angebot von Viking.de.
Dort bekommt man als Geschäftsneukunde einen DVD Player Geschenkt.
Mein Problem jetzt ist: Auf dem Fernseher wo er laufen soll, ging er nicht.
Ich habe ihn an einem anderen getestet wo er funktionierte.
Auf der Fehlersuche warum er am anderen Gerät nicht klappte, hab ich den Video Output verstellt...Folge: Schwarzes Bild  
Das Problem jetzt ist das ich das nicht mehr Rückgängig gemacht bekomme.
Vom Netz trennen und warten nützt nichts.
In der tollen 5 Seiten langen Beschreibung steht nichts über einen Reset Code oder ähnliches.
Und auch im Gerät selber gibts keinen Jumper Reset.
Im Netz finde ich auch nichts, nichtmal die Firmenhomepage. Haben anscheind keine  
Hatte das Gerät auch an meinem rechner angeschlossen, in der Hoffnung so an einen Input zu kommen, geht leider auch nicht.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## ElFunghi (5. März 2006)

Hat sich erledigt, habs geschafft das Menü blind zu bedienen :-( 
Trotzdem wärs ma ganz gut zu wissen wie man das Ding resettet.
Aber noch ne Frage hinterher.
An dem Fernseher wo er laufen soll läuft er immernoch nicht. Die Glotze ist 15 Jahre alt, aber Videorecorder läuft, und er schaltet auch automatisch auf den richtigen Kanal beim einschalten, aber kommt einfach kein Bild  
Isser doch zu alt dafür?

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## cityindian (1. September 2006)

Hallo ElFunghi
ich habe das gleiche Problem wie du es hattest. Hast du dich etwa blind durch das Menü gehangelt, und hast dann zufällig auf den richtigen "Knopf gedrückt"?

Ich habe das schon zig mal probiert, das klappt einfach net. Oder gibt es da einen besonderen Trick?
Ist die Reihenfolge im Menü des Players immer so, wie es in der "Bedienungsanleitung" aussieht, oder schiebt sich das aktuelle nach oben? Muss ich bei einer Auswahl "Enter" drücken, oder mit den Pfeiltasten manöverieren?
Ich weiß, eine ganze Menge Fragen aber ich würde mich über Hilfe freuen. Außer, dass der Player manchmal nur schwarz-weiß anzeigt und nur mit Mühe wieder farbig wird, bin ich mit dem Teil nämlich ganz zufrieden. Na ja, wenn es der erste ist  

Danke im voraus für deine Hilfe


----------



## ElFunghi (2. September 2006)

Hi,
ja ich hab mich blind durch das Menü gehangelt.
Der DVD Player war ein Werbegeschenk...daher haben wir ihn (da er an dem Fernseher wo er laufen sollte nicht lief) nacher aufn Speicher gepackt...
Kann dir leider kein bischen mehr sagen welche Tasten du drücken musst oder wie sich das Menü verhält. Tut mir leid.
Tip: Schmeiss den Billigschrott in die Tonne und kauf dir einen Metz 

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## cityindian (3. September 2006)

Hi,
das mit der Tonne werd ich wohl auch machen müssen. ;-] 
Ich habe ihn übrigens von der gleichen Firma als Werbegeschenk bekommen. Danke für deine Antwort.:suspekt:


----------



## Gast (20. Juli 2009)

Hatte das Problem mit dem Tom-Tec DVD 3601, dass ich versehentlich den Video-Ausgang falsch eingestellt hab. Deswegen kein Bild mehr gehabt. Auch kein Setup sehen können, natürlich.

Ich hab dann mal wild die Steuerkreuz-Tasten und die Enter-Taste auf der Fernbedienung rumgedrückt (zovor auf Setup gedrückt) .. nach 10 Sekunden hatte ich wieder ein Bild.

Entweder, dass war ein rieeesen Zufall, oder die Maschine ist so intelligent mein wildes rumgedrücke als Reset-Absicht zu interpretieren.


Nobody knows!


gfy


----------

